# Recommend some passive, full frequency monitors or speakers?



## Guest

So I need to amplify my Axe-Fx. Everyone is raving about the FBT Verve 12ma's but they are waaaay out of my price range right now. Their little brother, the 8ma, is $840 bucks with a 4 week lead from Moog Audio. I'm sure the 12ma is well in to the $1300 range.

So I'm looking at running an ART SLA-2 with some passive speakers. Question is: which passive speakers? Any of the guys doing live sound -- can you recommend a place to start trying things out? I'm looking for as close to full range, flat response as I can get.


----------



## Milkman

I'd have a look at something like this.


I like the NX series because if you get in a situation where beer is flying (yes it definitely happens) these babies are water (and beer) resistant.

I've done outdoor shows with them and actually poured a litre or two of water out of one, fired it up and no problem.



Oh, and they sound great, with much better bottom end than I expected.

Add to that Yorkville's bulletproof warranty and I'm a happy customer.

http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=22&id=337


----------



## Mooh

I love the Yorkville products. Literally the best deal on the market without compromising anything.

Also, I have a small pair of McBride/Eminence MCB10 speakers that work wonders for inexpensive cabs http://www.loudspeakers.ca/Qmedia/McBrideCom6.pdf

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest

Sweet. Thanks guys! I was _really_ hoping you'd say Yorkville. Nothing like buying Canadian -- they seem to come in a load cheaper than these Italian-made FBT's. Heck: for the same price as the weeny Verve 8ma's I can score a bi-amped NX55P: http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=367&ChildProductID=0&msg=add -- and no doubt L&M would have some rental stock to pull from at a discount. Hot damn! Nothing like not breaking the bank.


----------



## Milkman

iaresee said:


> Sweet. Thanks guys! I was _really_ hoping you'd say Yorkville. Nothing like buying Canadian -- they seem to come in a load cheaper than these Italian-made FBT's.


I've had good luck with Yorkville cabs and power amps. The only reason I don't use their mixers anymore is because they don't make them big enough.

Like I said, their warranty is fantastic. They fix it or repair it even if it's completely your fault (drop it down the stairs, whoops, no problem)


----------



## ronmac

Another Yorkville lover here. I used their Elite series for PA for years with no problems. When I decided to go with an all active system I bought a bunch of Mackie SRM450 and Yorkvile NX55P for tops. After one season I sold all of the Mackies and replaced them with more of the NX55P.

This year I have stepped up to the Elite EF500P (very nice wooden cabinets, but also very heavy) and use the NX55P for monitors. Next year I will swap out the EF500Ps for Unity series U15Ps (even heavier, but 900w of detailed, hi-fi heaven).

For anyone wanting a simple powered solution I can't think of anything I would recommend over the NX55P in that power and price class. Yorkville is top of the class.


----------



## Guest

So I guess the follow-up then is: where's the best place to score Yorkville stuff in Canada? L&M? Anyone got an extra NX55P kicking around they don't want any more? I'm a big believer in buying used.


----------



## Guest

You guys ever use the NX55P's predecessor: the 550P? I've got a line on a used pair for $850 here in Ottawa. I think I can find a buyer for the other one...

Sound worthwhile?

Edit: he's also got 2 520P's for $700. They seem a little smaller and they get some nice reviews online. Opinions?


----------



## ronmac

I haven't used the 520p, but I have used the 550p along side the 55P and can't say there is a huge difference. I believe the main difference is a change to lighter magnet drivers (neodymium), reducing the weight by a few pounds.


----------



## Greg Ellis

$700 for the PAIR of 520P's?

That sounds like an awesome deal!


----------



## Guest

Greg Ellis said:


> $700 for the PAIR of 520P's?
> 
> That sounds like an awesome deal!


Want to buy? I can't afford 2. He'll only sell the pair to me. I think I'd prefer the 550P's but can be persuaded.


----------



## Greg Ellis

Man, I'd love to have one, or two, or four.

But no. 

I just don't have any wiggle room in the budget these days.


----------



## Guest

L&M in Ottawa has a used 550P they'll sell me for $540 -- that looks to be my best bet for a single. Oh well.


----------



## spacebard

iaresee said:


> I'm sure the 12ma is well in to the $1300 range


Nope! The FBT verve 12ma is selling for $749US (price quote)

http://www.springtree.net/catalog/verve-series-2way-powered-floor-monitor-verve-12ma-p-5359.html


----------



## Guest

spacebard said:


> Nope! The FBT verve 12ma is selling for $749US (price quote)
> 
> http://www.springtree.net/catalog/verve-series-2way-powered-floor-monitor-verve-12ma-p-5359.html


Yes, but...Springtree does not ship to Canada and, more importantly here, is no longer sellingthe FBT stuff -- FBT has supply chain issues. They'll be well into the $1300 from Moog. If Moog can even get one at this point.

I'm actually using a Yorkville E10P and am quite happy with how it sounds. It's punchy and drummer-level volumes. It won't fill a club with sound, being a smaller speaker, but really: neither will a single 12ma. And they're readily available in Canada. No supply issues or strange importers to deal with. I can easily see me running a stereo pair of E10Ps and being quite happy. What I'm really liking is I'm not having to tweak patches built around headphones for use on th E10P. That's a huge plus.


----------



## spacebard

Since when? I just receive a price quote for the FBT last week!!!



> Thank you for contacting us regarding the FBT Verve 12ma. Our price for this item is $749.95, however FBT is out of stock on this particular item until the end of August http://www.springtree.net/catalog/verve-series-2way-powered-floor-monitor-verve-12ma-p-5359.html.
> 
> FBT has received an overwhelming response on this item due to the high reviews it received from a few magazines recently. It has lead to unprecedented sales. The Verve 12ma is selling faster than it can come in!
> 
> Due to high demand, we have already received several preorders for this item. Your best chance at getting one of these in the next shipment is to pre-order the item. If you would like to preorder, please call us toll free at 877.746.4873.


And, you can always get your shipment via Access USA http://myus2.myus.com/Programs/?myuskd=on websites&id=60007&gclid=CMz9mqTxg5wCFVRM5QodagoX_w


----------



## Guest

spacebard said:


> Since when? I just receive a price quote for the FBT last week!!!


Says right on the page you linked to:

At this time, we are no longer offering the Verve 12ma. While we believe that the product is exceptional, the present system of distribution is unacceptable. We will continually monitor this situation and hope to be able to offer this monitor again in the very near future. We remain dealers in good standing and will gladly help our past customers with any warranty issues. If you have placed a pre-order for this item, your order WILL be fulfilled. Thank you for your understanding.​
When you get yours let me know when the final damage ends up being. I'd be interested in bringing one in for my own eval if it's less than <$1k.


----------

